# Input Feld vom Type file reagiert nicht



## HugoLasVegas (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich erstelle mit Javascript dynamisch ein Formular mit dem Inputfeld vom Typ file. Wenn ich es in den Body Tag einfüge, klappt alles wunder bar. Ich klicke drauf und der FileDialog öffnet sich. Aber wenn ich es an seine eigentlich Stelle einfüge innerhalb von diversen Divs und einer Tabelle tut sich plötzlich nichts mehr. Sobald ich dann drauf klicke passiert rein gar nichts mehr. Als wäre das input Feld reine zierte.

Woran liegt es? Gibt es eine Bedingung die es zu erfüllen gibt oder warum wollen dir Browser plötzlich nicht mehr auf das Input Feld reagieren?


```
<form name="test" method="post" enctype="multipart/form-data" action="index.php">
<input type="file" name="inputfilefield">
</form>
```

Btw, wenn ich einen Click Event an das Inputfeld anhefte, dann wird dieser auch ausgelöst. aber der Dialog zum auswählen der Dateien öffnet sich einfach nicht

Grüße


----------



## fbfeix (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

zeig doch mal bisschen mehr Quelltext,
bei mir (FF) funktionierts einwandfrei.
Auch der IE macht alles richtig.


----------

